# no se trabaja



## cucurrucucú

Hola:

Estoy intentando hacer una traducción y me he encontrado un problema con una oración que no presenta sujeto. ¿Podrían ayudarme?

_La relación barman-cliente es fundamental. Por ello, no se trabaja a partir de una carta, sino que se entabla conversación y se sugiere a partir de los gustos del propio cliente._

The barman-client relationship is vital. That’s why ¿...?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Danster

It's impossible to use a script when talking to clients. You have to strike up a conversation and follow the lead of the client.


----------



## Lavernock

cucurrucucú said:


> Hola:
> 
> Estoy intentando hacer una traducción y me he encontrado un problema con una oración que no presenta sujeto. ¿Podrían ayudarme?
> 
> _La relación barman-cliente es fundamental. Por ello, no se trabaja a partir de una carta, sino que se entabla conversación y se sugiere a partir de los gustos del propio cliente._
> 
> The barman-client relationship is vital. That’s why ¿...?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


... one never works with a list of drinks, but starts a conversation followed by a suggestion from the barman, based on the taste of the customer.


----------



## Irma2011

¿No podría ser "we don't work.....", ya que parece se está describiendo la manera de trabajar de un determinado restaurante y se supone que lo estará haciendo alguien como el dueño, el encargado........


----------



## roanheads

Creo que este contexto está poniendo de relieve la norma de la casa ( un bar restaurante, bar de copas o lo que sea ) es decir que no se deja solo al cliente con una carta en la mano para eligir su copa sin que ----


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Es como si pusieras lo que escribo en azul:

_La relación barman-cliente es fundamental. Por ello, (en este local) no se trabaja a partir de una carta, sino que se entabla conversación y se sugiere a partir de los gustos del propio cliente._

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Sí.  Yo diría algo como _... one doesn´t work/you don't start by working from a list of drinks ..._

Saludos.


----------



## Irma2011

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Es como si pusieras lo que escribo en azul:
> 
> _La relación barman-cliente es fundamental. Por ello, (en este local) no se trabaja a partir de una carta, sino que se entabla conversación y se sugiere a partir de los gustos del propio cliente._
> 
> Saludos


Pero es que cucurrucucú no está buscando una interpretación, sino una traducción. ¿No?


----------



## Lavernock

Irma2011 said:


> ¿No podría ser "we don't work.....", ya que parece se está describiendo la manera de trabajar de un determinado restaurante y se supone que lo estará haciendo alguien como el dueño, el encargado........



Hola 

leí "no se *trabajaba"* pero al leer tu comentario, he visto que pone no se *trabaja.* He adaptado mi comentario.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Irma2011 said:


> Pero es que cucurrucucú no está buscando una interpretación, sino una traducción. ¿No?


 Perdona
Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

Lavernock said:


> Hola
> 
> leí "no se *trabajaba"* pero al leer tu comentario, he visto que pone no se *trabaja.* He adaptado mi comentario.


Sí, ya lo vi. Estaba a punto de decirte que habías leído mal el tiempo verbal, pero no hizo falta. 

Edito: Y ¿no os parece "we don't work...." una buena opción, como he sugerido antes?


----------



## roanheads

Claro se necesita una traducción.
A ver, ------ sounds like a new employee being advised by the management regarding the " house " rules .

The house ( or the business ) does not use the culture( or practice ) of a customer ordering from a drinks list, but that he should be engaged in conversation and be advised as to the most suitable drink according to his taste.


----------



## Irma2011

roanheads said:


> Claro se necesita una traducción.
> A ver, ------ sounds like a new employee being advised by the management regarding the " house " rules .
> 
> The house ( or the business ) does not use the culture( or practice ) of a customer ordering from a drinks list, but that he should be engaged in conversation and be advised as to the most suitable drink according to his taste.


Entonces _"We don't....../the customers don't......", ¿no?_


----------



## blasita

Irma2011 said:


> Entonces _"We don't....../the customers don't......", ¿no?_



Pues a mí aquí me parece mejor el "one/you" que Lavernock y yo hemos sugerido (pero mi traducción puede no ser correcta, por eso he intentado en vano que alguien me diera su opinión).

Saludos.


----------



## roanheads

Irma,

In this context,"we " with impersonal tones would refer to " the House " or the Business.
" we do not use the practice of a customer ordering from a drinks list "

The use of an impersonal " we " in such a context is quite normal.

Saludos.


----------



## roanheads

blasita,
Por supuesto que no te voy a dejar con la palabra en la boca.  Que sí, se puede usar " one " o " you " ( pero refiriéndose a " la casa ) como ya lo has dicho, pero a mi parecer en este contexto " we " o " the house " o " business" mejor encaja.
Saludos.


----------



## blasita

roanheads said:


> blasita,
> Por supuesto no te voy a dejar con la palabra en la boca.  Que sí, se puede usar " one " o " you " ( pero refiriéndose a " la casa ) como ya lo has dicho, pero a mi parecer en este contexto " we " o " the house " o " business" mejor encaja.
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, Roanheads.


----------



## roanheads

De nada


----------



## inib

I also prefer "we". It fits the context nicely, because if the manager/owner is giving this instruction, it's because he believes in this policy, and should he ever have to do the "dirty work", he would do it that way himself!


----------



## blasita

inib said:


> I also prefer "we". It fits the context nicely, because if the manager/owner is giving this instruction, it's because he believes in this policy, and should he ever have to do the "dirty work", he would do it that way himself!



Gracias, Inib.  Yo, la verdad, es que lo entiendía y entiendo como más impersonal (no que el propietario/jefe esté diciéndolo) por eso había sugerido "you/one". Pero está claro que estaba equivocada porque la mayoría pensáis que "we" es lo mejor aquí.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## inib

blasita said:


> Gracias, Inib. Yo, la verdad, es que lo entiendía y entiendo como más impersonal (no que el propietario/jefe esté diciéndolo) por eso había sugerido "you/one". Pero está claro que estaba equivocada porque la mayoría pensáis que "we" es lo mejor aquí.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


 I may have jumped to conclusions about the manager instructing the staff, but I still have the impression that we are talking about the *policy* of an establishment, so it's just as well to include everybody, I think.


----------



## roanheads

inib,
De acuerdo, así en este establecimiento se fomenta la relación tan importante barman-cliente.
saludos,


----------



## Irma2011

Creo que había en el texto pistas que llevaban a esa conclusión. Por ejemplo: 
_"No se trabaja a partir de una carta"._ En los restaurantes al uso se trabaja a partir de una carta, luego éste no es como los demás. Se podría interpretar que está hablando alguien ajeno al restaurante y contando cómo trabajan allí, pero no diría _'por ello'. _Tampoco usaría el verbo _'trabajar'_, sino que diría algo como _'no se da (no te dan) una carta'_

Se ha dejado a _'sugiere'_ sin objeto directo, porque no puedes sugerir una carta, sino un menú, un plato, etc., pero se entiende lo que quiere decir.  

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Inib y Roanheads por vuestra aclaración.  Yo no lo veía así, pero si _uno_ no se equivoca nunca, no aprende.

Un saludo.


----------



## roanheads

blasita,
¡ Que va! Las veces que tú te equivocas son muy pocas. La verdad es que los estudiantes dependemos de las chicas bien informadas como tú y Irma y los otros hispanohablantes del foro para mantenernos en el camino recto. 
Hasta la próxima a todos.


----------



## blasita

roanheads said:


> blasita,
> ¡ Que va! Las veces que tú te equivocas son muy pocas. La verdad es que los estudiantes dependemos de las chicas bien informadas como tú y Irma y los otros hispanohablantes del foro para mantenernos en el camino recto.
> Hasta la próxima a todos.



De ella y de muchos otros seguro, pero creo que no tanto de mí (aunque lo intento).  Un abrazo.


----------



## Lavernock

blasita said:


> Sí.  Yo diría algo como _... one doesn´t work/you don't start by working from a list of drinks ..._
> 
> Saludos.




I agree with you.  In the case of the text being  written, I would use "one", if it were spoken I would say "you". But "we" is ok too.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm not sure why the original is written impersonally.
At any rate, "barman" (Sp) is "bartender" (AmE).


----------



## Irma2011

k-in-sc said:


> I'm not sure why the original is written impersonally.
> At any rate, "barman" (Sp) is "bartender" (AmE).


Es una forma muy común de decir _'aquí trabajamos'. _Me acabo de tomar una cerveza bieeeeen fría porque en Madrid hace un calor de justicia, pero no estoy acostumbrada a beber ni siquiera cerveza, así que si lo que voy a decir no tiene sentido, achacarlo a eso:

_-¿Qué horario de trabajo tenéis?_
_-Se entra a las 8 y se sale a las 2._

Es igual que decir: _Entramos a las 8 y salimos a las 2._

Saludos desde las nubes.


----------

